# Hi! I'm New Here!



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome Peggy...
There are some great match-makers around here!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your search.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome and Good Luck. Hope you find the perfect Golden Girl for your family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I would suggest checking outside of your local rescue.... there are rescues that would adopt to a family with children. They may have "reciprocal" agreements, where a local group could do your home check and forward to the other rescue. There are so many goldens our there needing homes... esp with the economic situation and many rescues are just flooded right now. I'm hoping some of our rescue people will jump in with some definitive ideas for you...... but I know that we have alot of golden lovers here who would help your baby in a transport if needed. On another hand, sometimes breeders have older dogs that they've held back or have been returned. You might want to check with your local golden retriever club and tell them your situation and see if there is anyone there who may know of such a situation. Networking is definitely the way to find your sweetie. Good luck and please keep us posted.
OOHHH.... let me add the site. It has a listing of breeders by geographic region, many of whom have websites that you could check to see if they have an older dog available....http://www.goldenbreedersresource.org/


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi from Dallas! Most rescue organizations have an age limitation for placement of younger Goldens with families including small children. In my local rescue's situation it is (with some exceptions), Goldens under age 5 are usually not placed with families with children under age 5, due to the immaturity on both the dog and the children's part. Dogs age 5 and over are usually (not always--and this is usually found out during foster care) mature and younger families frequently adopt from available goldens age 5 and up. In fact, if we limited ourselves to not adopting any of our Goldens to anyone with younger children we would be hurting ourselves! Some of the best adoptive matches are between mature Goldens and young children. Please double check the information you received because I bet your local rescue will have the perfect dog for your family, given a little time and patience.

Best of luck to you in finding your 4 legged family member!


----------



## Peggy298 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words and suggestions!

I have emailed the GR Club of IL and double checked the rules of our local GR rescue...I guess it is a much debated policy but a policy nonetheless! 



I


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you find a golden girl to love very soon.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard!! The policy is set for the safety of everybody involved. Don't give up hope--I'm sure you'll find your GoldenTreasure.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I would suggest checking with breeders through the golden retriever club in your area. Sometimes they have or know of older puppies or adults needing a forever home!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome! Can anyone remember the name of the really big group in the Midwest who does Golden Rescue? I am drawing a blank for some reason.

It was Ragmom. They are in MN, though. Sorry. Here is a link.

http://ragom.org/index.html


----------

